

Spore Sculptor - Have Your Game Character Printed In 3d For $50 - replicatorblog
http://replicatorinc.com/blog/2008/12/spore-sculptor-game-avatars-3d-printers/

======
jws
I hear if you attempt to display it in more than four different locations it
crumbles into dust.

~~~
tarapaige
That is hilarious. If you call and ask for permission they may send you some
glue to put it back together.

